# Hungarian Open 2012



## lordblendi (Sep 8, 2012)

According to the live results live.cubing.net/HungarianOpen2012/index.php#12 there is a new megaminx avg WR 47.82 seconds by Balint Bodor. 

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ickenicke (Sep 8, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## kbh (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice! Almost a full second


----------



## jla (Sep 10, 2012)

Damn!!! Only one swedish WR left. Simon better be beating this at swedish or european championships...

Also, congratulations to Balint, this truly is amazing...


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know someone was able to beat Simon Westlund. Congratulations Balint!!!
Also congratulations to Jakob Kogler who set a new 3x3 single WR of 1.11 seconds.


----------



## jla (Sep 10, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> Also congratulations to Jakob Kogler who set a new 3x3 single WR of 1.11 seconds.



Lol, that must have been a type-o. Right?


----------



## Jakube (Sep 10, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> Also congratulations to Jakob Kogler who set a new 3x3 single WR of 1.11 seconds.


Yay! I have a WR!


----------



## jazzthief81 (Sep 10, 2012)

Results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HungarianOpen2012


----------



## CHJ (Sep 10, 2012)

That 2x2 single by peter frenyo, WOW! how many moves i wonder?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2012)

CHJ said:


> That 2x2 single by peter frenyo, WOW! how many moves i wonder?



lol2x2sniggle

maybe typo? no one else got a loltime.


----------



## lordblendi (Sep 10, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> lol2x2sniggle
> 
> maybe typo? no one else got a loltime.



probably typo, already contacted Olivér Perge about it,


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 11, 2012)

Balint is back <333333 Is a video available?


----------



## lordblendi (Sep 11, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Balint is back <333333 Is a video available?


Yes, but not uploaded yet.


----------

